

Introducing Shopify Mobile - ninthfrank07
http://www.shopify.com/mobile

======
pvnick
I just bought a Shopify subscription for my stepfather for Christmas. He's
been wanting to start an online store to sell the fly-fishing flies he makes
and asked me how he could go about building that website. Thankfully the
Shopify starter pack does everything he wants and he's happy as can be. He was
actually asking about integration with his ipad and I didn't quite know what
to tell him (until now). It's really nice to see the new innovations like this
coming out of that company. That - along with the stellar reviews at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6894121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6894121)
\- is the reason I went with them over something like Bigcommerce.

------
tomasien
Shopify is an awesome company and it's great to see them connecting online and
offline commerce. However, I hope they'll explore alternatives to the "race to
the bottom" of relying on putting fees on top of already outrageous Credit
Card fees, find a way to help customers make payments on ACH, and take smaller
and more reasonable fees on top of that.

------
spankalee
This post made me realize that Shopify had a POS system as well, which is
great for online+IRL stores, but it's also iOS only. That's completely
frustrating, because not only do I not want to buy an iPad for a single
application, but the store I need a POS for already has a perfectly good PC at
the counter, and if we upgrade we'd strongly prefer a ChromeBook.

I'm still surprised and saddened that even companies who completely rely on
the web, like Shopify, reach for native mobile apps (and often leaving out
Android) so quickly. I suppose there's still a ton of work to do to make HTML
a better option.

------
carsonm
Looks like the primary new thing here is the ability to create orders on the
phone, including the option to accept a credit card swipe. (Which is awesome.)
Most everything else was part of previous versions of the mobile app.

~~~
crunchex
Very cool, indeed. Great for sellers that would like to take orders on a
tradeshow floor, etc. without having the product stock on hand.

------
Kiro
Swipe? Why are these companies (Square included) so backwards in this area?
Take a look at iZettle to see how it should be done.

~~~
rescripting
Nitpick here, but Shopify is a Canadian company.

I do agree they should support chip payments as most payment processors in
Canada use them.

~~~
brianalkerton
It's something we intend to do, but no firm ETA as of yet.

------
atmosx
Yeah awesome, but if they don't introduce Shopify multilingual - with no
additional cost or a very small additional cost - can be used only by English
websites effectively.

~~~
pedrocr
What do you mean? Looking at their feature page they have multiple language
support. Or do you mean different languages for the mobile/POS apps?

~~~
byroot
He mean a single shop supporting multiple languages. We unfortunately do not
support that (yet).

~~~
pedrocr
Ah, ok. What I'd really love would be a no-fixed-cost high-transaction-fee
plan. It would be fine to pay 5% or more in fees to test out a store idea
before committing to a more expensive plan.

~~~
brianalkerton
The closest we have to that is our Starter plan. If you factor in the two-week
trial, you get 6 weeks to find market validation for your idea at a cost of
only $14. It's a pretty reasonable expense.

~~~
pedrocr
That's more than generous for someone who's launching a store as a full-time
job. My use case is more "we produce some hobby stuff and would like to start
selling a few products online as a side-side-project and see if it can grow".
My market validation will take months or years, not weeks. This isn't a
startup... :) I can see where that market isn't really attractive though.

